# Attention: smokingpipes.com



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

No, I don't want to play tic-tac-toe, I want to cater to my insomnia by looking at pipes I can't afford in the middle of the night!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

oops that doesn't look good


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

We're moving our server. We've been getting so much traffic lately, and the site has been bogged down so often, that we're upgrading. No biggie. We should be back up shortly.


----------



## Exille (Mar 7, 2011)

Half that traffic is me sitting on there smashing the refresh button for the fresh pipes haha! love the site.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Exille said:


> Half that traffic is me sitting on there smashing the refresh button for the fresh pipes haha! love the site.


Sweet, thanks! And we're back up by the way!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

tedswearingen said:


> Sweet, thanks! And we're back up by the way!


I'm so obsessed with this hobby and your site that I can actually tell you when my favorite pipes were sold. The biggest hit to my wishlist was the giant pebble grain Ashton with silver rim that sold a couple of days ago. :frown: I'm sure I'm not the only one that window shops while waiting for a bonus or winning lottery ticket.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I am so glad that the lag was fixed! my OCD gets bad when my PAD is in full gear and a laggy page is the worst. In about 5 hours they will be delivering 2 pounds of TAD and one PAD item. Life is good!


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I am so glad to hear that the site will now become faster, just that extra bit of speed so that I can window shop for even more items in that hour before bed.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

canadianpiper said:


> I am so glad to hear that the site will now become faster, just that extra bit of speed so that I can window shop for even more items in that hour before bed.


That's awesome! Yeah, we were getting so many hits on our update days lately that the site was lagging incredibly as some of you may have noticed.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Hold on a second, am I to understand that I somehow missed tic-tac-toe?!?!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah the old fart MarkC missed the tick-tack-toe move 
troy


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Just don't go on the site on payday or after a few drinks.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

pffintuff said:


> Just don't go on the site on payday or after a few drinks.


Or this one Bride.RU | Russian brides | Russian women | Russian girls


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> Or this one Bride.RU | Russian brides | Russian women | Russian girls


So how many Russian wives do you have now ?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I bought a bunch of pipes (including my first!) from smokingpipes. I love you guys.. the problem is that i cant afford any more pipes right now, and dont really *need* any now that i have enough for a rotation (psh. yeah.. sure i do.)
But twice a week i get the newsletter email on my phone, and i read it. sometimes the little "bloop!" noise wakes me up and i know its the fresh pipes email.. and i stay up for a half hour reading the email and checking out the new pipes.

there's a silk cut radice magnum rhodesian i *always* look at when im on the site. i cant help it. its so huge and awesome.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Zogg said:


> there's a silk cut radice magnum rhodesian i *always* look at when im on the site. i cant help it. its so huge and awesome.


That's fine, but stay away from the silk cut apple; it's mine!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

MarkC said:


> That's fine, but stay away from the silk cut apple; it's mine!


:boxing:


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, I pretty much get 95% of everything from smokingpipes.com. Fantastic site, HUGE selection (pipes AND tobacco), great prices, and it actually doesn't look like crap like most other pipe sites.


----------

